# Pneumatische Zylinder fahren bei offener Schutztür



## eloelo (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem zur Zeit bei einer Anlage. Wir haben mehrere Zylinder in einer Anlage die Horizontal und Vertikalhübe fahren. Diese sind durch einer Schutzumhausung und mehreren Schutztüren abgeschottet.
Beim öffnen einer Schutztür fallt die Druckluft weg der Zylinder weg.
Jetzt möchte ich mit einem Schlüsselschalter den Betriebsmodus von Automatik in Einrichten schalten. Wenn der Automat in Einrichten ist bleibt bei offener Schutztür die Druckluft an den Zylindern vorhanden. Durch einen Zustimmtaster mit zwei Drucktasten "Bewegung +" und "Bewegung -" kann ich nachdem ich einen Zylinder am Bedienpanel ausgewählt habe den Zylinder verfahren.
Den Zustimmtaster könnte ich aber mit einer Hand bedienen so das die andere Hand frei ist. Jetzt ist meine Frage ist dies überhaupt erlaubt oder muss ich beide Hände benutzten um eine Bewegung auszuüben. Der Schlüsselschalter und der Zustimmtaster ist im Normalfall weggeschlossen und darf nur vom geschultem Instandhaltungspersonal benutzt werden.
Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum ein paar Normen zu finden ich näheres zu diesem Thema finden kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, siehe EN ISO 12100-2 
*4.1 *​​​​*1.9 Steuerungsart für Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, Fehlersuche, Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten*

Oft macht hier auch eine Zweihandsteuerung Sinn die dann aber wieder nach EN 574 und EN 999 ausgelegt werden muss. ​


----------

